# fired my drywaller.



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

He decided to light up a joint while on site in HOs driveway and they were home. We could smell it throughout where we were working. I told him to pack his tools and vacate.

Anyway, pretty funny. My new taper/plasterer wants to use metal corner bead (non paper-backed). and use some adhesive to stick them on. He's out of town so I can't ask him until he's back- but too late because shops will be closed bc of Canada day on Monday when he is scheduled to start taping. 

Anyone go by this process? Know what the adhesive is called?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

call the drywaller you just fired. I bet he knows


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

On commercial I see them use spray adhesive and clinch them. Seems to fine.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

sbcontracting said:


> He decided to light up a joint while on site in HOs driveway and they were home. *We could smell it throughout where we were working.* I told him to pack his tools and vacate.
> 
> Anyway, pretty funny. My new taper/plasterer wants to use metal corner bead (non paper-backed). and use some adhesive to stick them on. He's out of town so I can't ask him until he's back- but too late because shops will be closed bc of Canada day on Monday when he is scheduled to start taping.
> 
> ...


I would have fired him too, what a bogart. 

Anyway I've not seen it done like that around here in a residential setting. We used to use staples from a air stapler. I was pretty quick and held great, the staples were only long enough to penetrate the rock.

I happen to be going thru a exploratory phase right now on outside corner bead. I've quit using metal and tried a few different ones. Not sold on any yet. No-Coat is next on a addition. I like that you can box that stuff.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont think I ever met a drywaller who didnt smoke. Usally they all sit in the van and burn one. Or drive to a deserted street and park.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Paulie said:


> I happen to be going thru a exploratory phase right now on outside corner bead. I've quit using metal and tried a few different ones. Not sold on any yet. No-Coat is next on a addition. I like that you can box that stuff.


I dont do much drywalling, but the big guys seem to use spray adhisve and the plastic bead. Been using metal bead, and taping the bead with paper tape. My old drywaller used the no-coat on everthing and it does look slick.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

3M Super 77 multipurpose adhesive

Saw (or smelled) an electrician do that once in a ho's driveway and the homeowner was around. I made sure the homeowner could see me the whole time I could smell the weed. Scared I was gonna get blamed for it. But if he could see me I would hopefully know it wasn't me............

Then again when I was a boy and we would frame 7,000 sq ft houses with a full cut roof.......... and someone left me in charge with a set of prints and expected a roof on in 3 months........ those were the days.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ditto the 3M 77. But I've only used this with plastic bead. I've not heard of it being used with metal bead, but it may be ok.

Check the product specs and see if it's recommended for use with metal bead.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Staples


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

You won't find a drywaller in the city who doesn't burn one on break, when I was working in marshes village in Kanata one of the fell asleep ontop of a pile of sheetrock. :laughing:

I've seen contact cement used occasionally, I guess some prefer it to lath nails:


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Makes sense about clinching or stapling. I couldn't imagine just contact cement being sufficient to holding it in place.

I fired him more because he was unreliable. I tolerated the fact that he was usually high, but he blew it when he took 3 days to board 1000 square feet, and it was not the first time he stood me up multiple days. Wreaks havoc on scheduling.. I would have found someone else earlier but he was so damn good and fast...

So we had to pick up the slack and board up the rest of 2500 square feet yesterday. I have to say after doing that much drywall we all felt like lighting up a joint. :jester:

Thanks for the responses. I'll go out today and see iffn I can find some.

Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

sbcontracting said:


> Makes sense about clinching or stapling. I couldn't imagine just contact cement being sufficient to holding it in place.


That's probably why they put tape over top of it afterwards. 

House I'm working on in Kars got "No Coat" Drywall corners, after seeing them I was highly impressed.


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I really like the no-coat. If I had a choice that would be what I would want. I use that whenever I do middling mudding myself, beats paper and metal for ease of use.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> House I'm working on in Kars got "No Coat" Drywall corners, after seeing them I was highly impressed.


No Coat is pretty much all I use for outside corners anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm personally out of my league on this topic but I asked Mr. Astrix who is a retired drywaller. Here's what he suggests (hope I am repeating it correctly and it makes sense):

With metal corner beads, it is best to nail or screw, or if experienced enough even better to use a crimper and mallet. However, if you want to use adhesive, he likes 3M 77. With vinyl corner beads, he used 3M 61. Using adhesive requires waiting for adhesive to dry properly before proceeding. Nailing or crimping lets you continue with mudding right away.

You probably all knew that already anyway.

P.S. - He smoked for 30 years but quit a few years ago. However, they were always Craven "A"; he never tried ganja.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> No Coat is pretty much all I use for outside corners anymore.:thumbup:


Thats cause you are a High tech kinda guy....:laughing:

Im going to try that system on the next one paul :thumbsup:

Sure beats clinching then using tape on each side to help with impact on high traffic areas


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Astrix said:


> P.S. - He smoked for 30 years but quit a few years ago. However, they were always Craven "A"; he never tried ganja.


I didn't know one could get in the 4X8 or 4X12 mode with out the ganja


----------



## Bowtechian (May 18, 2012)

Since or drywaller started using paperback a few years ago I haven't seen a cracked corner yet.

Our roofers left a big ol bag in the John all taking turns going in there. One guy broke his wrist when scaffold feel from improper bracing wonder, why that was. When don't use them anymore.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I've recently installed vinyl corners with mud set.

I personally don't like how the three ways come out.





 
Damn, haven't done a you tube in awhile here..... oh well it's a link anyways.

Maybe I'll make a little video when we use the corner roller and box it.... maybe.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I clinch and nail on wood framing,just clinch on steel framing.Seems like when you try to screw the metal bead on (especally on metal studs) its hard to control and keep the bead from not twisting.
I have sprayed adhesive metal bead on metal framing before when some dumb ass didnt stagger his sheets on the outside corner on double layer wall.I did not like doing it but not much choice but to cut sheets back.I could have been the one that done that.Have to learn somehow.lol


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

sbcontracting said:


> My new taper/plasterer wants to use metal corner bead (non paper-backed). and use some adhesive to stick them on. He's out of town so I can't ask him until he's back- but too late because shops will be closed bc of Canada day on Monday when he is scheduled to start taping.
> 
> Anyone go by this process? Know what the adhesive is called?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


3-M #77 spray adhesive


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

Picked up a coupla cans yesterday of the 77. Thanks for the input


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I've clinched and nailed for years. but starting to use the trimtex plastic corners more and more now. really starting to like it.
call them. they'll send you samples. a whole box of bead. some radius bead t shirts. and a roller. i was really surprised.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ISM37 said:


> I've clinched and nailed for years. but starting to use the trimtex plastic corners more and more now. really starting to like it.
> call them. they'll send you samples. a whole box of bead. some radius bead t shirts. and a roller. i was really surprised.


hone:......:thumbsup:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

make it a little easier. here is the contact info for the person who I spoke to over there.

Donna Ramirez

Trim-Tex, Inc.

3700 W. Pratt Avenue

Lincolnwood, IL 60712

Phone: 847-679-3000, Ext 2224

Fax: 847-679-3017

[email protected]


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

For square bead our drywaller uses mud on paper/metal. For radius or bevel corners trim tex all the way!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

3m drywall cornerbead adheasive 61.. and then staples for plastic and screws for metal.


----------



## Roaddoggie (Jan 27, 2012)

Hydrotrim, which has water activated glue on the back, is super easy to install even without rollers, makes a nice straight outside corner, and ain't coming off, no way, no how.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So you fired your drywaller just for smoking a little pakalolo:whistling I remember back when that was a requirement for being a drywaller







Do you think you'll consider letting him come back at any time:sad:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Roaddoggie said:


> Hydrotrim, which has water activated glue on the back, is super easy to install even without rollers, makes a nice straight outside corner, and ain't coming off, no way, no how.


Hydrotrim. Very interesting. :detective:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great video Mixalot:thumbsup: It was obvious by the amount of detail he was getting into he had a little safety meeting







Just before shooting that little snippit:blink: I have noticed a lot of good work comes after a little break







I have worked for guys that come and check on their job and are obviously buzzing:blink: I think there could be a little of that in all of us:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So you fired your drywaller just for smoking a little pakalolo:whistling I remember back when that was a requirement for being a drywaller Do you think you'll consider letting him come back at any time:sad:


Prob wouldn't mind if it hadn't been in the clients driveway...I assume our drywall era and roofers partake occasionally...as long as its not on my site.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ya you're right about that, right in the clients driveway is a bit stupid You got to wonder why he didn't go in his car and make like he had to go take a dump somewhere:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

One time Myself and 2 other guy went to replace a few windows for a builder and the homeowner had been living in the house for a year or so.
This one guy you know was one of those rasta guys with the long dreads. Well we all were riding in the same truck to the job and he may have busted out a fattie:blink: and we could have been stinking a bit:no: and the homeowner told the builder on us








Well the windows went all fine and all was good but when the builder confronted me with it I told him it was the rasta guys dreads reaking from the night before:whistling anyway the rasta guy got icksnaded and went back to cutting yards:laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Dirtywhiteboy


Seeing as thou this thread has been derailed into a drywall corner thread I've been trying hard to rerail it back to a Pot smoking and work thread


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a client last year who smoked more than his share. Some young internet whiz, very well to do, and not afraid who knew we was a smoker. Clouded about half the house by noon. I could tell by my guys reactions who was "Used" to it. I had to offer everyone on the site paid time off in lieu of working on his project.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Seeing as thou this thread has been derailed into a drywall corner thread I've been trying hard to rerail it back to a Pot smoking and work thread


Actually the OP was about both.:whistling 
What chu been smoking DWB? :laughing:



sbcontracting said:


> He decided to light up a joint while on site in HOs driveway and they were home. We could smell it throughout where we were working. I told him to pack his tools and vacate.
> 
> Anyway, pretty funny. My new taper/plasterer wants to use metal corner bead (non paper-backed). and use some adhesive to stick them on. He's out of town so I can't ask him until he's back- but too late because shops will be closed bc of Canada day on Monday when he is scheduled to start taping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I had a client last year who smoked more than his share. Some young internet whiz, very well to do, and not afraid who knew we was a smoker. Clouded about half the house by noon. I could tell by my guys reactions who was "Used" to it. I had to offer everyone on the site paid time off in lieu of working on his project.


:clap: Back on track


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Actually the OP was about both.:whistling
> What chu been smoking DWB? :laughing:


Ohhh I see now:whistling a two part thread:sad: I'm sorry then, carry on with the corner bead stuff:thumbsup: I liked the one the guy was squirting with water and sticking on:jester:


----------

